# Poland Agree's to US ABM Base



## tomahawk6 (14 Aug 2008)

The Russians arent happy. FM Ladvrov canceled next months visit to Poland.
Missiles will be placed in Poland in Redzikowo and a permanent US base with 110 US Soldiers will be stationed. US gave a declaration for commintment regarding defence of Polish territory if attacked. PAC-3 System will be also stationed in Poland, with first battalion manned by US Army soldiers (96 missiles). More details will follow.


----------



## wolfshadow (14 Aug 2008)

Oooh... Good timing!  With all of the stuff going on with Georgia, this will cause some interesting reactions.

Here's a link to an articile about this on BBC.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7561926.stm


----------



## Snafu-Bar (14 Aug 2008)

The game of chess begins, prep for the big one people, it's about to get ugly out there.


----------



## stegner (14 Aug 2008)

It is all the more interesting considering Cougar Daddy's thread on Russia wanted to return to Cuba.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/78668.0.html


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Aug 2008)

It should not surprise the Russians...afterall what did they expect after georgia and their threats to the Ukraine.


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Aug 2008)

Putin scared their neighbors into getting off of the fence. Its a matter of survival.


----------



## JackD (14 Aug 2008)

well that's good news - right near the coast near Slupsk - rather beautiful area - probably a bit boring for the younger soldier. Interesting that there is a separate declaration of defence to the usual mutual defence treaty of NATO - does this mean the US has given up on NATO?


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Aug 2008)

An insurance policy for Poland. This is more of a direct deal between the US and Poland.


----------



## JackD (14 Aug 2008)

About 210 km (about) due west of Kaliningrad by the way


----------



## JackD (14 Aug 2008)

i hope a better deal than that offered by France and England some 70 years ago.. i wonder.. were those treaties ever abolished - or are they still good?


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Aug 2008)

The presence of US troops should act as a speed bump. Poland is a NATO member and as such any attack requires a military response.


----------



## JackD (14 Aug 2008)

The problem though is not with the US in this regard - or for that matter Canada or the UK - but Germany and of course a few other European fellow members of NATO - Would they live up to their obligations - if given a guarantee of non-interference? Europe from what I see (i live in Poland but am Canadian) is a very selfish - and tribal place - self-interests prevail here. I guess you could say that the US is still perceived as a more reliable partner because historically Europe has not been.


----------



## time expired (14 Aug 2008)

Pretty much a no brainer for the Poles.Does anyone think that Germany
or any of the West Europeans would risks confronting the Russian thugs
for Poland.I think that the lesson taught by Tsar Putin in Georgia over the
last week will cause some shifts in position by those ex Warsaw Pact 
countries who managed to get out from under the Russian boot in the
early 90s.
                  Regards


----------



## Kirkhill (14 Aug 2008)

My guess is that the Poles, Hungarians et al would be better in association with the Swedes, Finns and Swiss than with old NATO.  And For that matter so would the UK, NL and Scandinavia.  

Trade you the Baltic for the Med.


----------



## Rocketryan (16 Aug 2008)

Came across this article today, figured this is the best place to put it



Russia could strike Poland over U.S. shield: report


----------



## JackD (16 Aug 2008)

Which would be idiotic of course, as which way are the prevailing winds - and where are all the Russo-German pipelines buried and Russo-German transport links - they'd be cut off from their Mercedes, BMW's and Porches and hand-crafted yachts - and then there are the Russian investments in Poland.. I live near the former Daiwoo plant that is now owned by a Russian investment firm and it hasn't produced a single thing in 4 years... but on the books it has....


----------

